

Hey Millennials: You Got a Raw Deal. Get Over It. - yummyfajitas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-18/hey-millennials-you-got-a-raw-deal-get-over-it-.html

======
hacknat
Hey Boomers: You raised an entitled, crappy generation. Get Over It.

